# Caesars creek



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if it's open? Would like to fish it this weekend


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I haven't had eyes on it in a week and a half but I have no doubt it's open and planning on being on the water this weekend. Hopefully not to crowded with the high temps, good luck.


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks. You too.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Was still quite a bit of ice on it as of today.. Last week it was frozen about 90-95 %


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

As of noon Fri most of lake is open water..ice contained to no wake areas but after today it should be completely open..with temps and wave action I'd think it should break up...only Wellman has any docks in.


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks. Bringing Yak.


----------



## laxNfish (Dec 29, 2014)

jmpmstr1998 said:


> Thanks. Bringing Yak.


 Was out Sat. 5:30-8 and got skunked. Marked large schools on second drop in about 30 fow, but couldn't get them to bite. If you're out after dark the light at the Wellman ramp isn't working so take a spotlight.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

That light has been out since last summer wish they would replace it and look into fixing some of those huge potholes at wellman ramp parking lot, maybe motivation to use the new marina ha.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

burnsj5 said:


> That light has been out since last summer wish they would replace it and look into fixing some of those huge potholes at wellman ramp parking lot, maybe motivation to use the new marina ha.


Leave the light out , docks out and the potholes in the road, we'll have fewer pleasure boats and jet skis 
That lake gets tooo much warm weather W\E traffic --IMO


----------



## lsl (Feb 21, 2016)

jmpmstr1998 said:


> Can anyone tell me if it's open? Would like to fish it this weekend


did not know it was closed as we live a few miles away, sincerely LSL


----------



## lsl (Feb 21, 2016)

lsl said:


> did not know it was closed as we live a few miles away, sincerely LSL


watch out for the boat dock in camp ground, not good, I did call and filed a complaint with the state, those docks are not safe for some too use, sincerely LSL


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

garhtr said:


> Leave the light out , docks out and the potholes in the road, we'll have fewer pleasure boats and jet skis
> That lake gets tooo much warm weather W\E traffic --IMO


I wish that were the case. Superbowl weekend already had a ski/wakeboat out running around. With my work schedule I fish weekdays a lot and am able to avoid most traffic. We all have to share though and on the days I'm annoyed and being rocked by wake I know that I enjoy the same water sports when I'm invited out by friends. 

Hope anyone who made it out to CC this weekend had luck. Water temp around 39 and lost one ski.


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

I went out with livebait and nothing, I was fishing up the river from the Young's Rd. ramp. I was able to launch my kayak there with no problem.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

[QUOTE="burnsj5, post: 2133847, member: 48304 "With my work schedule I fish weekdays a lot and am able to avoid most traffic. "
QUOTE]

I like fishing weekdays. I like to avoid all the boat traffic on Saturday or Sunday. One of the great things about being retired is you can go fishing anytime. You can drop everything and go when you think the conditions just became favorable. You can go on the rising or setting moon. You can go at sunrise or sunset. You can go anytime you get the urge. No worries about having to be at work on time or the boss calling you about some issue at work. Retirement, I highly recommend it. You just have to let go and do it while you are still physically fit enough to have years of enjoyment. 

Being on the lake fishing is better for you than money in the bank!


----------



## nathani (Dec 29, 2008)

jmpmstr1998 said:


> Can anyone tell me if it's open? Would like to fish it this weekend


Yes all open


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

burnsj5 said:


> I wish that were the case. Superbowl weekend already had a ski/wakeboat out running around. With my work schedule I fish weekdays a lot and am able to avoid most traffic. We all have to share though and on the days I'm annoyed and being rocked by wake I know that I enjoy the same water sports when I'm invited out by friends.
> 
> Hope anyone who made it out to CC this weekend had luck. Water temp around 39 and lost one ski.


Here is a picture I took on 12/31/ 2010
Some wake boaters don't care. if you look you can see the hunter on the bank 




  








00193




__
Mason52


__
Jan 1, 2011


__
1


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ol'Bassman said:


> [QUOTE="burnsj5, post: 2133847, member: 48304 "With my work schedule I fish weekdays a lot and am able to avoid most traffic. "
> QUOTE]
> 
> I like fishing weekdays. I like to avoid all the boat traffic on Saturday or Sunday. One of the great things about being retired is you can go fishing anytime. You can drop everything and go when you think the conditions just became favorable. You can go on the rising or setting moon. You can go at sunrise or sunset. You can go anytime you get the urge. No worries about having to be at work on time or the boss calling you about some issue at work. Retirement, I highly recommend it. You just have to let go and do it while you are still physically fit enough to have years of enjoyment.
> ...


You must be single too, lol


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

There is a guy at EF that ski's at least 1 time every month if the lake is open. Last year when he was out there was chunks of ice floating everywhere. I thought now there is a guy who enjoys his skiing as much as I like my fishing.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Tom 513 said:


> You must be single too, lol


In 21 days, I will have been married to the same wonderful woman for 43 years. LOL


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ol'Bassman said:


> In 21 days, I will have been married to the same wonderful woman for 43 years. LOL


Congratulations


----------

